# Swinging Down



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

This past weekend I saw David Leadbetter on the golf channel hitting a hybrid. He said something like, "swing down, because it is just like an iron."

And I have heard this before regarding irons.

My question is "how much down is down?"

Surely this doesn't mean a steep V-shaped swing. (That's a fault in DL's Faults and Fixes book!)

My 25 year old VHS video tape of Jack N. has him saying that there is just "one basic swing" (referring to a full swing).

Then it shows him in four frames hitting a driver, 2 iron, 5 iron, and PW (I think). And all swings look about the same, and Jack is saying, "You only need to learn one swing, one rhythm." 

So what does hitting down mean compared to the "sweeping" swing for woods mean? Or, is Jack wrong?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

He referring to an aggressive downswing, and hitting down on the ball like you would an iron.


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

300Yards said:


> He referring to an aggressive downswing, and hitting down on the ball like you would an iron.


Could you or someone else expound on that a bit more. What is "hitting down on the ball like you would an iron."

If Jack Nicklaus is saying there is only one basic (full) swing, and demonstrates it in the video I watch, what is the difference between the "sweeping" swing for a wood, and the "hitting down" for an iron? :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Hitting down on a iron means that you strike the ball at a steep angle, pinching it against the ground, leaving a divot after the ball, and causing the ball to have backspin. If you've ever done this, or seen it, that is what is going on. Generally tilting your club a little towards the ball at address will do this automatically. Sweeping, means just that. You sweep the grass, and strike the ball flush. You don't pinch it off of the ground, but instead strike it like a pool ball.. That is often used for woods off the fairway. 

Darn, where's that picture when I need it.. No where to be found..


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Hitting down on a iron means that you strike the ball at a steep angle, pinching it against the ground, leaving a divot after the ball, and causing the ball to have backspin. If you've ever done this, or seen it, that is what is going on. Generally tilting your club a little towards the ball at address will do this automatically. Sweeping, means just that. You sweep the grass, and strike the ball flush. You don't pinch it off of the ground, but instead strike it like a pool ball.. That is often used for woods off the fairway.
> 
> Darn, where's that picture when I need it.. No where to be found..


Thank you for the clarification! :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ted You and I have clubs in common. I just bought the Adams senior AS02 hybrid set.
hitting off the mats so far I'm doing fairly well. I'm frothing at the mouth to try them on the grass when this blasted snow frees up the courses. Have you had to change anything in your swing or set up. I've noticed I have to club down now.

Bob
in Utah


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Ted You and I have clubs in common. I just bought the Adams senior AS02 hybrid set.
> hitting off the mats so far I'm doing fairly well. I'm frothing at the mouth to try them on the grass when this blasted snow frees up the courses. Have you had to change anything in your swing or set up. I've noticed I have to club down now.
> 
> Bob
> in Utah


Hi Bob,

I am looking forward to spring as well. I ended the golf season with a very inconsistent swing, and am reviewing all my videos and books, getting ready to head to the practice tee. I really like my clubs, but my swing is so inconsistent I can't take advantage of them. The clubs I bought were my "no excuse" clubs, so I could never blame a bad or mediocre shot on my equipment! Now it's up to me!

I also need to get time with my pro/teacher. I've paid for a series of 6 lessons, but only took 3 of them last year.

My biggest problem last year was taking a nice, smooth practice swing, and then my brain would go on autopilot, and I would try to hit the ball as hard as I could, with poor results. I'm getting better at control now.

Other problems I work on are "classic." Swaying, or moving my head to look at the shot, or moving my head up when hitting - I'm getting much better at not doing those things, but still can slip into a bad habit if I'm not careful. - not rotating my forearms in a natural way, so I slice the ball instead of hitting a draw, and "casting."

All I have to do is fix those things, and I'll be in good shape! :laugh:

Oh, and as far as putting, I'd like to putt so the ball goes two feet past the hole, not two feet short. But two feet short is better than 10 feet short!


----------



## golfman8807 (Feb 22, 2008)

Go to this site. I tried it and it helped my swing alot. It is downloadable lessons. I highly recommend it.
https://paydotcom.com/r/8308/collegebiz/3320873/


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Ted: let me know if you are doing the same thing that I get mad at, That's why I swear at this game, by swinging flat instead of a arc and a false follow through. to me this is brain damage on my part.


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

golfman8807 said:


> Go to this site. I tried it and it helped my swing alot. It is downloadable lessons. I highly recommend it.
> https://paydotcom.com/r/8308/collegebiz/3320873/


I went to the site. It is soooooo enthusiastic about the results one can get. Sounds too good to be true!

I would only consider it after working on what I already want to do for this next season.

It reminded me of an old story.

A traveling salesman stopped by a farmer's house and offered to sell him a book that would dramatically improve the efficiency and profitability of his farm. Increased yields, decreased costs: it would, for only a few dollars for the book, improve his overall efficiency by 20%, resulting in a terrific increase in the margin of his profits.

The farmer looked back at the salesman and said, "Sorry, son, I won't buy your book. I'm already farming half as good as I know how." :laugh:


----------

